# Can anyone suggest a good cooling pad under Rs 1000?



## umangkedia (Jun 4, 2013)

My laptop heats a lot and it switches off automatically. I have a vaio CW series. Can anyone suggest a good cooling pad under Rs. 1000?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2013)

My suggestion : Buy an El cheapo Zebronics one with multiple fans.. test it out in the shop if it creates noise.. Trust me, dont waste money on expensive cooling pads.. I learnt it the hard way by going with belkin
Cooling fans wont do much good if your laptop has large dust accumulation
Test IT OUT in the shop otherwise you will end up like this


----------

